# Overclock.net Site Features and Explanations



## IEATFISH

Welcome to Overclock.net, the best technology forum on the internet. This guide will cover most of the main forum features as well as tips, advice, and instructions for getting the most out of your experience here. This intends to be a solid resource for new and old members alike. If you have any additions or questions, by all means feel free to post in this thread of send me a private message directly. It is always a work in progress.

*Contents*
(Click on a specific section to jump to it)


Must Read Threads
Huddler Content Advantages
Rigbuilder
Signatures
Reputation (REP)
How to Post
Site Customizations
Subscriptions
Overclocked Accounts
Tags
Site Icons
Dealing with Other Members
Reviews
Articles
Galleries
Marketplace
How to Use Search
Mobile Browsing
Staff and Member Structure
Reporting Issues / Finding a Moderator
How to Improve the Site
External OCN Services
Miscellaneous Features, Tricks, and Tips

________________________________________________________________

*Must Read Threads*

Overclock.net is a community. As such, we have guidelines for membership. By following these guidelines, you will not only help the community but will also find it to be a better place with the highest quality content on the internet.

*Terms of Service* - Perhaps the least read but most important thread on the forum. This is a great forum with a very neutral set of rules. This helps all types of people be able to come together in civility and common interest. If you have any questions about the rules, it is best to ask a staff member first to be sure rather than post and receive an infraction.

*Overclock.net Professionalism Initiative* - This site has a wonderful reputation of being mature and clean. Please read this 'Mission Goal' type of thread. Very similar to Terms of Service with more practical rules and guidelines as well as member expectations. This thread is also very important, especially to non-native English speakers and is along the same lines.

*An Emphasis on Quality of Content* - This describes our revived commitment to using quality content and drama-free discussion to keep Overclock.net among the best computing performance discussion boards on the web. Included is information about stricter moderation policy and the best ways as members to assist in maintaining high standards. - Chipp (Forum Manager)

*How the Infraction System Works* - Since there are rules, obviously there are consequences to misbehavior. This thread sums it all up for you. Play nice and you won't get infracted. A bit outdated, it covers the mentality behind our discipline system. To summarize, we issue infractions to show members we are serious about our rules without an immediate ban. We want to offer members time to change and improve and the infraction system allows us to do that.

________________________________________________________________

*Huddler Content Advantages*

The new Huddler platform offers us some great advantages in how we use our content. For example, we can now add tags to posts that tie directly to actual products. Those products can be reviewed by our own members. From the product page in the review section you can also see other members on the forum who own that product. Rather than being separate and modular pieces that do not interface with one another, the whole site can now connect and tie content. To make the most of this system, there are a few things you can do.

Write reviews. Once you have tied your system to actual products using Rigbuilder, take some time to write detailed and helpful reviews of the components. When you buy something new, put a review for it. This will help other members to make better choices in their purchases and let manufacturers see real world reviews. You will also be able to take advantage of the reviews others have posted.
Use Tags. A tagging system is only as good as how much it is used. The more we tag things, the more content can be linked and relevant content can be accrued for you. Viewing a thread on a new SSD? You will see other threads on the SSD, member reviews, and prices all pulled just for that.
Subscribe and follow topics, forums, and tags that interest you.
This platform is the new home for OCN for the foreseeable future. We have a great team of people helping us grow and improve but the biggest advantage we have are our members.

________________________________________________________________

*Rigbuilder*

Rigbuilder is one of the unique features of Overclock.net. It allows you to put together a system you own or want to own. You can link all the components to actual products and keep track of purchase dates, benchmark scores, and where you purchased it. Existing rigs can be cloned and searched and even receive comments. Even being such a comprehensive section of the site, a user does not need to use all these features.

All new members should spend some time inputting at least the basics of their system. When a thread is posted asking for help with an issue, the first place users will look is at the system in question. What graphics card are they using? How much RAM do they have? With this information easily available, you will find questions get answered much quicker.

To edit a system you have already put together, either click the My Rigs link on the left of the main Rigbuilder page or scroll down to the 'Your Rigs' section at the bottom of My Profile. Hover over the system you would like to change and click 'Edit'.

*Rigbuilder Tutorial* - a guide to adding a new system using Rigbuilder

To make a new rig, you can go about it a few ways. First, you can clone an existing rig. Just navigate to a rig you like and click the Clone Rig button in the bottom right:  This allows you to make a copy of a system someone else has already created. Perhaps you have a family member who has already created the rig or you like the setup of someone else's system.. You don't need to make it all over again, just clone it.

The second way is to create a new rig from scratch. Navigate to Rigbuilder in the top right of the forum. Once there, click the Create Rig button on the right side:  This will take you through a 5 step process of creating a new system. Before you begin, it can be helpful to have any invoices from buying your computer as well as any payment methods. This is because Rigbuilder lets you track the exact parts and your purchase history for them if you wish to input that information. Each step saves your process as you add your system.


*Basic Info* - The first screen you will see is Basic Info. Here you can name your system, specify the type, specify whether you own it or are making it for another purpose, and leave a description. When you are finished, click 'Save and Continue'.
*Components* - This page is where you put in your components. The fields here are what actually appears in your signature or rig page when it is viewed. Give a detailed description but there is no need for product numbers or redundant info. For example, let's use my favorite video card purchase I have made, an Asus 5850. I would put a descriptive name such as Asus Radeon HD5850 in the GPU field.

We have partnered with the makers of CPU-Z to make the System Interrogator. Using this tool, you can grab most of the information about your CPU, Motherboard, RAM, and GPU automatically. Once you upload the information, please review it to make sure it is correct. You may want to consolidate your RAM information.

You are able to add multiple components to most types as well as specify duplicates of the same product such as hard drives (by using the field 'count'). Add in as much as you feel is particular to your system. Don't worry if you can't fill in all the info, you can always edit and tweak your rig later. If you need extra help in finding components, you may want to try a system information software such as PC Wizard (my favorite) or the built in Device Manager in Windows.

When you are finished entering your components, click 'Save and Continue'. At this point, you can exit Rigbuilder if you are happy with the information. You can always return later to edit or add more information.
*Product Match* - When you arrive to this page, Rigbuilder will automatically attempt to match your components with ones that exist in our product database. Anything that is correct you can click Match to link them together. This not only helps to link your components to actual products but also allows members reading reviews to see members who already own that particular component.

You may notice that some items don't have matches or have multiple matches that look correct. You can edit the information in the text field to narrow down your search. This does not change the item description you gave in Step 2. Adding a model number, more of the product title, or specific information about the product can improve the accuracy of the product match. For example, that graphics card I named could bring up 2 or more cards made by Asus. By specifying the model in the text field as 'EAH5850/G/2DIS/1GD5', I would then be matched with the correct item.

*Not every product made is in our database* There will be some components that do not get matched. That is okay. You can either leave them unlinked OR (preferably) you will take a bit of time to add it yourself. See the section on Reviews for instructions. Once you put in a new product, give it a day or so to propagate through the database before trying to link it again.

After matching as many products as you are able, click 'Save and Continue'.
*Purchase Info* - This screen allows you to keep track of your items by where you purchased them, the dates, and prices. I really like this feature as it allows me to keep track of the amount of money I have spent on my PC as well helps me find the order information for items down the road. I often can't remember exactly where I purchased a component and so tracking down order information can be a big hassle.

When you are finished entering any product purchase information, click 'Save and Continue'.
*Performance* - The last screen allows you to keep track of any benchmark scores you wish to link to your PC. From these, other members looking for specific performance can see what you have achieved with your system and know what to expect from a similar setup. Add in as many benchmarks as you wish. You can edit them at any time.

When you are finished with this step, you can select Save and Finish.
After completing the Rigbuilder, you are taken to the Rig page. From here as an owner of the rig you can Delete and Edit the rig using the buttons in the bottom left. There is also a field for comments that can be left on any Rig page. Another option at this page is for you to add images of your system. This will determine what appears in the signature area should you chose to showcase this rig there. On the right hand side, you can see any other rigs the member owns as well as tags that may apply to the system. Please use the tagging system as it allows content to be linked throughout the site. As you add tags for as many of your components as possible, the site will show similar rigs to yours.

Rigbuilder is a great tool for discovering, creating, and planning systems.

________________________________________________________________

*Signatures*

A signature is the are beneath your post content. It includes an area to display up to three major content pieces (reviews, systems, etc.), a text area for custom information, and any forum badges you may have. To edit your signature, click My Profile at the top of the page. Scroll down until you reach 'Your Forum Signature'. You can view your signature as it appear currently and also click 'Edit Signature Text' to make any changes.

There are some restrictions on what sort of content can be included in your signature. Any internal links are permitted. Most external links, especially any advertising or self-promotion, are prohibited. Exceptions exist for relevant information that cannot exist on OCN. For example, BOINC stats or Flickr albums.

To change how you view signatures of other members, please see this section.
________________________________________________________________

*Reputation (REP)*

Reputation is a system that OCN employs to gain 'prestige' of sorts and to allow you to thank others. Someone with high REP doesn't automatically make them an expert but it does show that they contribute to the community and are an active member. Also, some site features are only available to people with certain REP levels. This includes starting threads in the Marketplace (35 REP) and some member run freebie entrance requirements.

When a post is helpful, you can both thank the person and acknowledge them by giving them REP. To do this, just click the REP button  at the bottom right of a post. From there, you can leave a short message and your username if you wish. Leaving your name in the comment is a nice courtesy (unless you wish to remain anonymous) as it is not automatically displayed when the person receives it. Site staff cannot be given REP.

You can give REP to the same person multiple times in a thread if you feel the information warrants it. However, only one REP point is able to be given per post. Hopefully you are helping people for the fun and NOT for the REP but it does feel nice to be acknowledged so remember that when you are given some good advice or your questions get answered. Also, don't forget that you can give REP in threads that you didn't start. Say, for instance, that you were reading a thread and read a post linking to a great website for downloading wallpapers that you fall in love with. Even if you don't decide to post in the thread, you can give that person REP. If it helps you, let them know.

Each REP is worth one 'point'. The Unique Rep statistic could be rewritten as 'Unique Members who have given REP to this person'. For example, if I have 5 REP from 5 different people, both of those stats would be 5. However, if one of those 5 members REPs a different post of mine, I would move to 6 REP and stay at 5 Unique Rep.

One common question on this forum is "How can I gain more REP?". You shouldn't be here if you only want REP but it is a valid question. Many people do not use the REP button and hours of your help may go unrewarded by a REP point. Here are some good ways to gain REP that won't be REP begging. Remember, if you don't get REP, don't worry. Hopefully you learned something in the process and are here to help people. It isn't a contest.


Use the Unanswered Threads - See Section 16. Being the first to answer a question is the best way to get REP.
Be helpful and coherent - Writing an intelligent post is extremely beneficial to the person and the forum. By stating your answer/opinion in a sophisticated way people can understand, you will be able to help more.
Find a hole and make a guide - Being sure to search thoroughly first, find something that needs explaining and explain it. Things that come to mind recently are Linux Equivalents of Windows programs and How to Enter Your System Specs.
Post a relevant News Thread - The News section is a viscous battle of who can post first but a poignant article that hasn't been posted before can be a great help to many people and can net you some REP points. See here for Repost info.
Posting pictures - OCN members love seeing pictures of stuff. Worklogs, new hardware, etc. are great and we all like to look at them. People will appreciate pictures.
Mod Worklogs - Modding cases, keyboards, desks, and just about anything else draws people in. Even a simple mod such as adding a case fan can interest many people. Doing something unique really gets people's attention.
Appraisals - Giving people (valid) appraisals is an easy way to help and potentially receive rep.
Give REP - It may seem counter-intuitive but the more you give out REP to people who deserve it, the more other members become aware of the system and will use it. It also encourages better content on OCN and makes it a better place for all of us.
The number of flames underneath a member's username directly corresponds to amount of REP they have earned according to this scale:

25 REP = 1 FLAME
100 REP = 2 FLAMES
250 REP = 3 FLAMES
500 REP = 4 FLAMES
750 REP = 5 FLAMES

Please see this thread for more general reputation information.

________________________________________________________________

*How to Post*

So you're ready to get involved in the community and add some content of your own? There are a few different ways to get involved and the simplest is starting a new thread or replying to one that already exists.

*New Threads* - Starting a new thread is a great way to ask a question or discuss a new topic. First, you should have searched the site to make sure you couldn't find the answer posted elsewhere. If you find a thread that is on the same topic, you can post in that thread. Assuming you can't find your answer elsewhere, first locate the correct forum for your topic. You can find the forum list by scrolling down on the home page, using this link, or using one of the forum navigation features around the site (most predominant is the Forums drop down on the main title bar). If you can't find a sub-forum that fits your topic, please PM a staff member for more guidance.

From that forum, you can click this button at the top and bottom of the thread list: 

When making a new thread, give it a descriptive title and explain any issue or topic with good grammar, proper punctuation, and as much information as you can. Do not bump a thread until it has over 24 hours of inactivity.
*Replying* - Another option is to reply to an existing thread. Perhaps you have an answer, and opinion, or a question on the same topic. Inside the thread, you can simply click the Reply button in the bottom right of any post or the Post New Reply button at the top and bottom left of the thread:

*Quoting and Multi-Quoting* - Often you may want to include the comment of a previous poster in your reply, especially if the conversation has moved on and you are referring to a previous point.
You can either quote a single person using this button:  or by clicking this button on as many posts to which you wish to reply and then clicking Reply on any post: 
*Embedding Media* - In posts, you can add videos and images. The new image system is very robust and is a great system for avoiding hotlink issues. By hosting your images the post rather than on an external site, you never have to worry about it being removed. For instructions on how to add media, please see this article.

OCN also has the capability to embed Google Spreadsheets into your posts. This allows a bit of flexibility in the types of content that can be included. There is a wonderful guide here that gives you instructions on embedding them.
*Adding Attachments* - You can also attach any files you may want to provide. This includes config files, image packs, or anything else you can think of. Use this button on the toolbar to add attachments: 
________________________________________________________________

*Site Customizations*

As with any site, product, or other aspect of life, here on OCN we like to customize things to our liking. There are many settings that allow this. To access most display settings, navigate to My Profile > Edit Account Details and scroll down to Site and Forum Preferences. Here you can set the default editor (I prefer BBCode) and disable to tweak many other settings. You can also access these settings from inside any thread at the top of the page with this button: . When you access these settings through My Profile, you can click the question mark for a summary of each setting.

If you want to customize your profile and edit the settings there, see this article.

Advertisements can also be removed by purchasing an overclocked account.

________________________________________________________________

*Subscriptions and Following Content*

One integral part of forum participation comes in the form of subscriptions. This allows you to follow certain threads, forums, and tags automatically. When you are subscribed to whole forums (Intel CPUs for example) you also will get a third feed on the front page with threads from those subscribed forums. Subscriptions settings can be set in your profile and more specifically by using the Subscriptions link in the top right corner of the site.

You can see subscribed content in a few places: top right link, My Profile, and the subscribed pane on the home page. By subscribing to different things, you will be able to check for new replies and receive emails if you wish, either instantly, daily, or weekly.

If you would rather only see threads with unread posts in your Subscriptions page, click the Edit My Subscriptions tab and scroll down to the bottom. There will be an option to "Only show the forums/threads that have new unread posts".

To learn how to make subscriptions and the plethora of options that exist, please see here.

________________________________________________________________

*Overclocked Accounts*

There is an opportunity to have an 'overclocked' account. This perk brings with it an overclock.net email address, custom member title (i.e. under your username where it says PC Gamer, Overclocker, etc.), and the ability to remove advertisements. You can obtain these in one of two ways. You can pay for it or you can be an 'established' member (250 rep, member for 1 year).

For more information about obtaining an account, see here.

________________________________________________________________

*Tags*

The difference between our tagging infrastructure and others you may be familiar with is that we restrict tagging to tags that exist in our system. By enforcing more rigidity in the tagging system, the hope is that we are much more effective at aggregating ALL content relevant to a given product or topic.

Tags allow information from around the community to be aggregated together. They are labels that can be added to forum posts or articles to tie pieces of content together to make relevant information easier to find. This relies, obviously, on users actually using tags. One of the big advantages to the new tagging system is you can subscribe to tags so whenever content gets tagged with them, you get notified.

Tagging Tutorial
________________________________________________________________

*Site Icons*


*Postbits* - Postbits are little icons underneath a user's avatar and stats. Here is a breakdown of the ones you may see:
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/150539/width/169/height/53/flags/

User is offline (has been inactive for 15 minutes)
User is online (has activity in the last 15 minutes)
OCN HWBot Member. Clicking this will take you to their HWBot profile.
Has an Overclocked OCN account
Links to the user's gallery
Folding for the OCN Folding Team. You can click this to see stats for the member.
A member of the Overclock.net BOINC Team

*Badges* - Forum badges appear below a member's signature and are used to denote accomplishments or participation in events. For example, as members reach Folding milestones, they will earn badges such as this one for 2 million folding points:


*In Threads* - You will see other icons and text in threads that help you follow conversations. For example, when a member starts a thread, they are the Thread Starter. You will see this icon at the top of each of their posts in the thread:


________________________________________________________________

*Dealing with Other Members*

After spending time on OCN, chances are you will make friends. Whether it is by helping in threads, meeting on game servers, or getting involved in some of the competitions there are many great people. There are times where you will want a bit more connection to others. There may also be some members you wish to hide. That is also possible. There are a few ways to do these things depending on what you intend to do.

*Private Messages* - The private messaging system on OCN is very nice. You can make group conversations or send individual messages. To send a PM to a specific member, you can either use the drop down by their name or start a new message from the messaging page. For more information and instruction, refer to this article.
*Following* - You can follow members as well. This is similar to subscribing to threads. Here is a great article on it.
*Blocking* - Occasionally you may wish to block a member's posts from appearing. Using the drop down menu by their name, just select Block Member. You can still see where their posts were, but they won't be expanded. Clicking on them will temporarily show the post.
________________________________________________________________

*Reviews*

Reviews are an awesome feature that allows members to review products they own and see other members who own the same products. You can also add any products that aren't already in the database. Reviewing products will appear in the right pane on threads that have been tagged with that product. The advantage is that members can be reading a thread about an i7 2500k and then immediately find fellow users' reviews of the product. You can also comment on reviews and subscribe to individual products.

For a rundown of the review process, see here.

________________________________________________________________

*Articles*

Articles are similar to threads but are for content that doesn't necessitate a discussion. This includes How-To threads and explanations. You can revert to old articles and do many other things that aren't possible with regular threads. See this thread for Article information.
________________________________________________________________

*Galleries*

Galleries are getting a major overhaul in the near future. This section will be expanded when that occurs.
________________________________________________________________

*Marketplace*

The OCN marketplace is a great place to buy and sell items that have been used by other people with the same skills and needs as you. You can view feedback and discuss the member's use of the product easily. The marketplace differs from regular threads to make listing products much easier.

To use the OCN marketplace to sell or have items appraised you must have 35 REP. This is because the marketplace is not just for making money and it deters scammers. After putting in enough community activity to gain 35 REP, it is assumed you are an asset and will be an honest seller. Anyone can buy from the OCN marketplace. When you make a For Sale thread, you can add a price. this allows members to sort and filter by different fields like price, location, etc. You are also linked to other items for sale by the same member in each thread and provided a direct PM button to contact the seller.

There is also a 'bump' timer that lets you bump the thread without replying every 24 hours. This is very useful and saves the listing from becoming cluttered with bump posts.

Here are the Marketplace Rules.

________________________________________________________________

*How to Use Search*

The new search is located at the top of every page to make finding content easy. One advantage to the search is there is no need to pre filter results for members or threads. Searching for ieatfish, for example, will bring up threads articles, and another content with my name. From there, you can also filter users and find users named ieatfish (I'm the only one







). If you need to do a more advanced search, the link is located just below the search button.

Some awesome features that this search supports are operators (AND, OR, etc.), saving searches for later, and searching multiple content types at once. For a comprehensive guide on using the search feature, read this.

________________________________________________________________

*Mobile Browsing*

Overclock has a mobile version of the site that can be toggled at the very bottom on any page of the site. The main difference (besides the layout) is the context menu button in the top left of the screen in mobile view. From here, you can access your subscribed threads, private messages, etc.

Overclock.net also supports the popular forum tool Tapatalk.. Current functionality is almost full in most aspects of the site but as this is not vBulletin, it doesn't work completely. Some notable features that do not work in Tapatalk are the new PM system and the marketplace. Functionality is continuing to improve so features may be added as time goes on. Feel free to bug Tapatalk for full Huddler support. You can download the different versions of Tapatalk here.

________________________________________________________________

*Staff and Member Structure*

Overclock.net is predominantly made up of regular members who come and submit content. At the heart, we are all just regular members though some have more responsibilities or capabilities. Below you will find a run down of the staff structure and generic responsibilities.

*Site Admins and General Manager* - The people who are at the head of the site. They either own or run the site. Generally you shouldn't need to contact them directly unless another staff member cannot help you.
*Managers* - Managers are the head staff member over the different branches of staff on OCN.
Headed by the *Managing Moderator*, moderators deal with posts and issues that arise against the Terms of Service. They issue warnings and infractions. There are *Senior Moderators* and regular *Moderators*. Seniors Moderators have permissions site-wide whereas Moderators are assigned certain sections.
The *Managing Editor* is over the *Editors* on the site. Editors are responsible for managing the content in their sections, running events, and improving their general sections.
The *Game Server Manager* is over the individual Server Administrators and their staff, the *Gameserver Moderators*. These Moderators run the game servers. They do not have moderation duties on the site.

_Retired Staff_ - When a staff member no longer is on active duty and chooses to recieve one, they will get a Retired badge.
_Vendor Reps_ have paid for the opportunity to advertise on OCN and have a dedicated subforum.
Member with Overclocked account - Members who have purchased or earned an Overclock.net overclocked account.
Regular Members
There are also Hardware Reps, Vendor Reps, and Artisans that have badges around the site. Regular members and members with overclocked accounts can gain REP by helping and contributing to the forum. Their REP count is listed below their avatar as well as shown with Flames below their name that scale with REP count:

25 REP = 1 FLAME
100 REP = 2 FLAMES
250 REP = 3 FLAMES
500 REP = 4 FLAMES
750 REP = 5 FLAMES

You can see a full listing of Staff Members here.

________________________________________________________________

*Reporting Issues / Finding a Moderator*

As you spend time on OCN, you will inevitably need to contact a staff member. You may come upon content that does not fit within the Terms of Service, make a mistake in posting that you cannot fix yourself, or have a question. Depending on the situation, there are different methods for contacting a Staff Member.

To report a post, simply click the red flag in the bottom left of the post:  When you report a post, be sure to specify the reason you are reporting. A staff member from that section will take care of the reported post according to the rules of the site. Please do not reply to posts you expect to be removed as it just makes more cleaning for the moderator.

If you just need to contact a moderator from a specific section, scroll to the bottom of the section. Below the Post a New Thread button there is a list of staff for that section as well as a link to All Staff.

If you have any questions about anything, the staff members will be glad to help you.

________________________________________________________________

*How to Improve the Site*

As with any software, the users make the site. By using the site, you can make the best suggestions and find the 'best' bugs. There are a few things you can do as a member that will help the site help you.

*Reporting Bugs* - Bugs happen in every bit of software so when you find one, please report it here.
*Suggesting Features* - We have a Suggestions Forum for the sole purpose of letting members make suggestions. When you make a suggestion, it is most helpful if you explain what is wrong or could use an improvement and some possible solutions. Don't be hurt if your suggestion is rejected or postponed but I can promise that every suggestion is read and considered. Be sure to search before posting. It is also highly recommended to use the site for a while (months, preferably) before making any suggestions. Many things exist how they are for a reason and new members suggesting large site changes aren't usually taken too seriously, if that makes sense.
*Using current features* - By using the features that exist in the site currently, it will help you to help others. You will make the site better and expand content much more than would be possible if everything were coming from staff. See section for more info on the site.

________________________________________________________________

*External OCN Services*

Overclock.net is a large group of people who all congregate due to common interests. Many of these interests extend outside of OCN and as such, you will find an active gaming community as well as some social ways to interact with OCN users outside the site. The ones listed below are all officially run by OCN and follow the rules and standards.

*Game Services*
Ventrilo VOIP Server
Battlefield 3
Bad Company 2
Team Fortress 2
Counterstrike:Source

*Social/Media*
Youtube
Twitter
Facebook

*Teams*
Whatpulse
[email protected]
BOINC
HWBot
Kiva.org
________________________________________________________________

*Miscellaneous Features, Tricks, and Tips*

This section includes all the miscellaneous tips and tricks that don't really fit in any other big category but still may be useful to you.


*Page Number Slider* - By clicking the ellipsis (...) in between listed thread page numbers, you can use the slider or directly input the page to which you would like to jump:


*Anchor Tags* - You can use these in a thread to add 'anchors', or links within a post. For example, that is how the index is made in this thread. To make an anchor in a post, you must use HTML but it will parse in the BBCode editor or RTE. Here is how you do it:

The anchor itself (the place you want the link to jump to):

Code:



Code:


[URL=]Heading 1[/URL]

To link to that anchor, use this format:

Code:



Code:


[URL=#user_heading1]Click here to go there[/URL]

Note that the link much have the #user_[anchor id] format. Now you can put an entire guide or article in one post and not have to worry about breaking it up by sections.

*Spoiler Tags* - Occasionally you may find the need to hide information. This may be to conserve space or hide spoilers. To input a spoiler tag, simply use this syntax:

Code:



Code:


[spoiler=Title]
Text, images, or other content to hide.
[/spoiler]

It will appear like this:


Spoiler: Title



Text, images, or other content to hide.




This guide is not meant to be comprehensive of all aspects of the site. Rather, it is more of a quick-start overview of what you are capable of doing with Overclock.net. If you feel something needs adding or simply more explanation, please let me know. Also, if you wish to make a more comprehensive guide on any of these topics I will gladly link to it. See you around!


----------



## -iceblade^

many thanks for this, Fish


----------



## XiCynx

Good! This should help LOADS of people get used to this new amazing layout and help them understand how to use it. I appreciate the time in you making this as I will be giving it a read over myself.


----------



## IEATFISH

If you all could, sharing this around would help quite a few people. I should get it loaded into the home page carousel today which will help get it out there.


----------



## Anth0789

Nicely done IEATFISH! This really is helpful.


----------



## Sin100

Very helpful guide. Thank you for explaining our site features in detail. This should help many members navigate and use our forum efficiently.


----------



## guyladouche

Thank you!

And thanks for adding the bit about subscriptions, showing only unread!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyladouche*
> 
> Thank you!
> And thanks for adding the bit about subscriptions, showing only unread!


No problem! That was actually just added to the forum yesterday.







As more features get added, I will keep this guide updated so if you see something I missed, let me know. There is another part coming to the code push yesterday and at that point I believe there will also be some 'release notes' along with it to list all the changes.


----------



## pjBSOD

This is a really great guide. I'm going to add it to my sig.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Bump.. more people should read this.


----------



## Miki

Awesome. Someone sticky this.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Very comprehensive, well done!


----------



## IEATFISH

Rigbuilder section has been greatly expanded as well as some other small additions to address common questions. I would like to have this guide be linked when the common questions such as "How do I edit my system?" arise. You should be able to link to the guide and specify the section and let the member learn on their own from there. So, are any changes that will assist that goal, please let me know!


----------



## IEATFISH

External OCN Services have been given links.


----------



## Sean Webster

WOW, this is great, nice job IEATFISH.


----------



## mega_option101

Well Done!!
















This is better than LearnOCN!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Well Done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is better than LearnOCN!


Yeah, LearnOCN was more just some links to guides. I figured some explanations would help greatly.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Thank you so much for all your continued hard work and professionalism!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> Thank you so much for all your continued hard work and professionalism!


Thanks for compliments!

And this is now featured on the home page carousel! I feel so special.
















And thanks to Sean Webster for the picture.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Great Guide!
One thing that i had an issue with, how do we close threads?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*
> 
> Great Guide!
> One thing that i had an issue with, how do we close threads?


I don't think members are able to close threads. If you need something closed, the best way is to report your thread and list that as the reason.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*
> 
> Great Guide!
> One thing that i had an issue with, how do we close threads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think members are able to close threads. If you need something closed, the best way is to report your thread and list that as the reason.
Click to expand...

Ahhh! I thought it was hidden somewhere. yup that's what I did in the end.








Off Topic: Am I the only one that hears the *Thump* of IEATFISH's avatar?!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

GOOOOOD.

Excellent read.


----------



## mega_option101

Added this to my Signature


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Overclocked Accounts
> 
> There is an opportunity to have an 'overclocked' account. This perk brings with it an overclock.net email address, custom member title (i.e. under your username where it says PC Gamer, Overclocker, etc.), and the ability to remove advertisements. You can obtain these in one of two ways. You can pay for it or you can be an 'established' member (250 rep, member for 1 year).
> 
> For more information about obtaining an account, see here.


I LOL at this everytime, Im still not considered an "Established" Member lol

Ah well, Someday Maybe Il have something useful to help people with again, Been pretty useless these last few years though
I seemed to have been Much more Helpful in the 939 days =)

But Why did I lose about 5 Rep?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocked Accounts
> 
> There is an opportunity to have an 'overclocked' account. This perk brings with it an overclock.net email address, custom member title (i.e. under your username where it says PC Gamer, Overclocker, etc.), and the ability to remove advertisements. You can obtain these in one of two ways. You can pay for it or you can be an 'established' member (250 rep, member for 1 year).
> 
> For more information about obtaining an account, see here.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOL at this everytime, Im still not considered an "Established" Member lol
> 
> Ah well, Someday Maybe Il have something useful to help people with again, Been pretty useless these last few years though
> I seemed to have been Much more Helpful in the 939 days =)
> 
> But Why did I lose about 5 Rep?
Click to expand...

I am sure you will get there









You may have lost REP due to the database transition. If you feel you need your REP looking into please Contact Chipp.


----------



## _02

Anchors are killer. Well organized important information makes me warm and fuzzy inside =)

Great job.

In my sig (again)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Great guide is great


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Anchors are killer. Well organized important information makes me warm and fuzzy inside =)
> Great job.
> In my sig (again)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Great guide is great




(as Marin would say)


----------



## IEATFISH

Added a few more hints and clarifications here and there. Please let me know if anything is glaringly missing.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Added a few more hints and clarifications here and there. Please let me know if anything is glaringly missing.


Double period here:



and here:



and here:


----------



## IEATFISH

Fixed. Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

I dunno if the signature section really helps when you find your sig loses its BB code and looks like this:

Code:



Code:


* [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1506517]E8500 4.5GHz[/URL] * [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1955947]E8400 4.846 GHz[/URL] * [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860181]i7-950 5.0289GHz[/URL] * [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1923728]i7 970 5.1GHz[/URL] * [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942297]i5 2500K 5.6GHz[/URL] *[URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=566485][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] The 1GHz Overclock Club[/URL][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=525748][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] 4 GHz Overclock Club [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/URL][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=678487][B]  5 GHz Overclock Club [/B][/URL][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=851067][B][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] Official i7 950 Overclockers Club [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/B][/URL][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=917173][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][B]The BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/B][/URL] [B][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=890903]NVIDIA GTX 500 Series Owners Club[/URL] [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/B][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=924384][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] *Official* Geforce GTX 460 Fan Club [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/URL][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=706509]* The "Official" Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R/UD5/UD7/UD9 Owner's Club *[/URL][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]

It's not the sort of thing I'm used to editing, and I'm sure it's the same for some other members at least.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*
> 
> Off Topic: Am I the only one that hears the *Thump* of IEATFISH's avatar?!


No, no you are not.


----------



## alancsalt

And the winner is....IEATFISH, by a neck....


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump. More people should probably read this.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Bump. More people should probably read this.


This


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah well, its a big meal, and so much has changed.......


----------



## bahn

I cant upload my avatar. I keep getting this message
Quote:


> A temporary error occurred. Please retry your request.


I've tried both Browse Computer and Image URL


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahn*
> 
> I cant upload my avatar. I keep getting this message
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A temporary error occurred. Please retry your request.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried both Browse Computer and Image URL
Click to expand...

I don't know why that would be. Are you blocking any scripts on the page? If you can't get it to work, send a PM to Chipp or Enterprise.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahn*
> 
> I cant upload my avatar. I keep getting this message
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A temporary error occurred. Please retry your request.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried both Browse Computer and Image URL
Click to expand...

Which browser are you using?
I you can't get it upload please post it here or link to it and i will add it for you.


----------



## bahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Which browser are you using?
> I you can't get it upload please post it here or link to it and i will add it for you.


I was using Opera. I switched to Chrome to upload. It works now.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Zulli85

Bump for a good thread. I do have a small suggestion to be added to the OP, could you make note of how much rep it takes to earn x number of flames? I know I saw it explained somewhere a while back but I cant find it. I think I need 250 to get that third flame but I'm not 100% sure. Thats all, thanks and good job with the site and thread.


----------



## pjBSOD

Bump for the many new members that are confused on how to add their rig to their signature


----------



## Arizonian

Best resource tool for everyone new and old to OCN.







Thanks bud for the compiled work in an easy access place.


----------



## barkinos98

ieatfish, i couldnt see the flame/rep relation. might you add it to the thread?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ieatfish, i couldnt see the flame/rep relation. might you add it to the thread?


That's a good point, I thought I had that but I can't seem to find it. I'll make sure I get the correct values and add it.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> ieatfish, i couldnt see the flame/rep relation. might you add it to the thread?


Alright, I have added it to both the Staff and Member structure section and the Reputation section.


----------



## sunset1

It would be really nice if this was on the main forum menu for new members to find. I kept skipping over this section thinking it only had something to do with the new system issues and not general stuff.
I hope that makes sense.
sunset1


----------



## kevindd992002

Recently, when I click the link in the upper part of each thread with new posts (in other words "view first unread"), it directs me to the last post even though there are more than 1 unread posts. Is this a bug or something? Also, is there a way to automatically set OCN to direct me to the first unread post when I click a particular thread?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Recently, when I click the link in the upper part of each thread with new posts (in other words "view first unread"), it directs me to the last post even though there are more than 1 unread posts. Is this a bug or something? Also, is there a way to automatically set OCN to direct me to the first unread post when I click a particular thread?


Sounds like a bug to me, you can post a bug report here: http://www.overclock.net/f/17791/submit-a-bug-report


----------



## Draven

Wow I can't understand why I didn't see this before, this should be a sticky and/or the first thing everybody sees when coming into the forums.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Wow I can't understand why I didn't see this before, this should be a sticky and/or the first thing everybody sees when coming into the forums.


It is stickied in the "New Members" forum.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It is stickied in the "New Members" forum.


Well either I can't read or I really need glasses lol


----------



## GrmL4D

i did not see anythink about post moderation
i made 6 in two topics and the last 2 post are blocked like that

http://www.overclock.net/t/1469136/heres-my-first-liquid-cooled-build/0_20#post_21838324
http://www.overclock.net/a/amd-mantle-cpu-bottlenecks-cpu-limitations-and-you


----------



## Paradigm84

Could you elaborate?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Could you elaborate?


Abou-graib is the prison where some US military personnel committed terrible human rights violations against prisoners... so who knows what was in his posts lol.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Could you elaborate?
> 
> 
> 
> Abou-graib is the prison where some US military personnel committed terrible human rights violations against prisoners... so who knows what was in his posts lol.
Click to expand...

I was aware of that, I just didn't understand what he meant by it.


----------



## GrmL4D

may be i was a bit nervous yesterday and my both post are there ;']
read my answers and think about members whom i replied ....

i mean especially the question about watercooling , the guy ask for help , i have found a bug in his loop : a direct connection from a gtx760 to the cpu while he has two radiators ...
some members telling that it is very bad to have a pump after a radiator....but all has the same G1/4...

i came here yesterday because i think the site is serious and well made [ it even has some ups topics..;'] ]
i came directly after techpowerup forum and another discussion about a loop . a guy having 2 radiators one 2x120 and one 3 or 4 x120 for one cpu being above 60 *
he is having the pump after the cpu....and his big radiator is having tube "at the top"

i told him to flip the radiator ...but of course i was very wrong...many others doing the same things...
then i posted few images about home-radiators all showing that the hot water comes from the ground and the cold either ...
but my post was deleted without warnings or note : well done here to keep the history ; i made a second post that was also deleted . so i leaved this poor forum .

yesterday i had the same feeling ,someone was deleting my post instead of making a post himself about the debate or directly writing me where i was wrong .

[political content deleted]


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrmL4D*
> 
> may be i was a bit nervous yesterday and my both post are there ;']
> read my answers and think about members whom i replied ....
> 
> i mean especially the question about watercooling , the guy ask for help , i have found a bug in his loop : a direct connection from a gtx760 to the cpu while he has two radiators ...
> some members telling that it is very bad to have a pump after a radiator....but all has the same G1/4...
> 
> i came here yesterday because i think the site is serious and well made [ it even has some ups topics..;'] ]
> i came directly after techpowerup forum and another discussion about a loop . a guy having 2 radiators one 2x120 and one 3 or 4 x120 for one cpu being above 60 *
> he is having the pump after the cpu....and his big radiator is having tube "at the top"
> 
> i told him to flip the radiator ...but of course i was very wrong...many others doing the same things...
> then i posted few images about home-radiators all showing that the hot water comes from the ground and the cold either ...
> but my post was deleted without warnings or note : well done here to keep the history ; i made a second post that was also deleted . so i leaved this poor forum .


This site doesn't allow swearing or politics. Try to keep your posts clean and on topic.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Site Icons*
> 
> 
> *Postbits* - Postbits are little icons underneath a user's avatar and stats. Here is a breakdown of the ones you may see:
> 
> User is offline (has been inactive for 15 minutes)
> User is online (has activity in the last 15 minutes)
> OCN HWBot Member. Clicking this will take you to their HWBot profile.
> Has an Overclocked OCN account
> Links to the user's gallery
> Folding for the OCN Folding Team. You can click this to see stats for the member.
> 
> *Badges* - Forum badges appear below a member's signature and are used to denote accomplishments or participation in events. For example, as members reach Folding milestones, they will earn badges such as this one for 2 million folding points:
> 
> *In Threads* - You will see other icons and text in threads that help you follow conversations. For example, when a member starts a thread, they are the Thread Starter. You will see this icon at the top of each of their posts in the thread:
> 
> 
> ________________________________________________________________


Needs updated, BOINC now has postbit available to them but still waiting for badges.


----------



## DrockinWV

Not sure if I read over this section or not, but still trying to figure out how to join specific clubs for hardware you own or benchmarks you have achieved, and to have that show up in my signiture? Thanks for any answers in advance!!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Not sure if I read over this section or not, but still trying to figure out how to join specific clubs for hardware you own or benchmarks you have achieved, and to have that show up in my signiture? Thanks for any answers in advance!!


If you go to your profile then scroll down, there will be a section labelled "Your Forum Signature", you can then click "Edit Signature" to add links from any clubs you're a member of to your signature.

Membership requirements for clubs are decided by the thread OP, and the details of how to join each club will likely be listed in the OP.

In terms of benchmarks, many people just link to proof of their overclocks such as linking to a CPU-Z validation.


----------



## DrockinWV

Thanks for the quick response Paradigm84!!!


----------



## jupitersj

Thank You for this guide!







It's been quite awhile since I've had time to post on enthusiast forums, but I am a frequent lurker


----------



## Kaiin2014

I have a question, I was thing about starting an "offical" custom case club, something along the lines of the http://www.overclock.net/t/1432035/official-amd-r9-280x-280-270x-270-owners-club#post_20939257
and I think I read somewhere that We needed site approval to make an "Official" thread. can anyone clarify this and help me along the process? Just to be specific, what I want to do is give those of us who have built our cases from the ground up our own thread so we can discuss our cases.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

To get a club made official, you start the club/thread and once it has a good following, great content and is active you can PM the section editor (or the managing editor if there is no section editor) and they will decide if it becomes official.

There is a scratch build case club already
http://www.overclock.net/t/1352981/scratch-build-case-club/0_100


----------



## Kaiin2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> To get a club made official, you start the club/thread and once it has a good following, great content and is active you can PM the section editor (or the managing editor if there is no section editor) and they will decide if it becomes official.
> 
> There is a scratch build case club already
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1352981/scratch-build-case-club/0_100


Thanks Bitemarks and Bloodstains! I was not aware of this group so I will take my work there to show it off.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Was looking at the "Quotes" info and couldn't find what I was looking for...

That is, how do I quote just one person without including all of the quotes in his post?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## dman811

Preferences > Remove Nested Quotes in Replies. Preferences can be found at the top or bottom of each thread page.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Very simple! Thanks for the info...

Mike


----------



## ParkerFlatline

Thanks for the inordinate amount of time it must have taken to write and revise this ieatfish it's really useful


----------



## santerino

Good to know.Thanks for the advices.


----------



## xxmisphitxx

Agreed. This is a pretty wicked indoctrination explanation of the "how to's." Incredibly helpful for noobs of this site.


----------



## PIPPOPIPPI

Hi. I think this is one of the best behaviour explanations I have ever seen in forums, well done.
Thank you.
Pippo


----------



## fantasticpow

Wonderful, thank you.


----------



## Darkness1187

*post on site????*

ya so i'm reading how to post and the explanation says to look for a picture then it shows a weird symbol and the #33 no picture of any symbol. this is what i see. From that forum, you can click this button at the top and bottom of the thread list: 33
can someone explain this to me and how i can post in the help and discussions forum cuz theres no button anywhere.

thanks


----------



## ENTERPRISE

We disabled that forum from accepting posts as people kept asking questions in that section that did not relate to the site. Please post your question in the applicable forums.


----------



## WhiteCrane

I haven't been a daily user in years. Just a few questions.

1. Was Rep phased out? 
2. Is there any way to change the forum theme? Didn't we used to have charcoal? I am not used to having so much white on my screen. 
3. Is there any way to make news the first thing you see when you come on to OCN? It seems strange to me that News is buried when it's what people show up to talk about, no?

Glad y'all are still up, running, and OCing.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

WhiteCrane said:


> I haven't been a daily user in years. Just a few questions.
> 
> 1. Was Rep phased out?
> 2. Is there any way to change the forum theme? Didn't we used to have charcoal? I am not used to having so much white on my screen.
> 3. Is there any way to make news the first thing you see when you come on to OCN? It seems strange to me that News is buried when it's what people show up to talk about, no?
> 
> Glad y'all are still up, running, and OCing.


1. No, but it is currently using a placeholder system until a new reputation system is built and released. You can still give people +Rep on their posts towards the bottom left 
2. Other than the light theme, there is a dark theme you can enable via the 3 dots via your user dropdown towards the top right of the site.
3. No. This has not been re-developed. I have voiced my wishes for this to return but unsure if it will, I reckon it is unlikely.


----------

